# Which Knife Should I Buy?



## jeremyschroder (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm new to quality Knives and Knife terminology, so forgive my ignorance while I learn. I suppose I'll start seeking advice on our most commonly used Knife first.

LOCATION
US



KNIFE TYPE
Chef's knife

Right Handed, but Wife is Left Handed. (Should she have her own Chef's Knife?)

Western Handle

7-8 inch blade

Preferably Stainless

Max Budget - ~$200 (Not really sure what a good quality chef's knife goes for, but willing to invest in one)


KNIFE USE
Home Use.

slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, trimming meats.

Replacing Zwilling J.A. Henkles Twin Gourmet 8" Chef's knife.

Probably use Pointed Finger Grip the most.

Slice & Rock

What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)

This one is hard to say because our current knife is so dull and was so poorly maintained.



KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? Yes, Synthetic.

Do you sharpen your own knives? Currently no, but plan on learning how to properly sharpen them.

If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? Yes

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? Yes



SPECIAL REQUESTS/COMMENTS

I do like the "classic" look of the handles on the Twin Gourmet knives we currently have.


----------



## valdim (Dec 28, 2020)

Welcome @jeremyschroder !
You will spend wonderful time on this friendly forum. Enjoy!


----------



## ModRQC (Dec 28, 2020)

Before you start getting a lot of advice going different places, and discussion thereof might lead you elsewhere, I would point out something like Zwilling Diplôme. There's a couple of alike options in the Miyabi lines too (I think Hibana, for the Damascus version of the very same knife), but Diplôme is a good place to start and lowest price for the western handle.

It's a knife that is rather handle heavy, balance behind the bolster more or less, so most people that affectionate J-knives don't like that, but for someone looking to replace western knives by other western knives, I feel the Diplôme are a great step into Japanese blades that will just feel home. You'll get a much harder and finer stainless steel, a knife that works well enough OOTB to leave you some time to get to sharpening, that isn't much more expensive than your actual choices of Wusthof/Zwilling classic blades, that has a rather high tip for rock chopping, but that still answer more to a Gyuto profile than a Western chef. I've learned a lot using mine, and adapted my cutting techniques until I really started looking into proper Guyto flatter profile. Worth a look especially if you stumble upon a sale on these, and they are often on sale.

Have fun!


----------



## ModRQC (Dec 28, 2020)

Ah yes, Diplôme steel (FC61 aka 13C26 - alike AEB-L) is very tough, so even if that blade will be thinner than your usual western Zwilling, it can withstand a lot of abuse, and probably even dishwasher, although I don't advise for it. Someone here recently argued that there's no reason to use a dishwasher on a knife where it's much faster to simply wipe it down, dry and store it. It really takes 30 seconds.


----------



## ian (Dec 28, 2020)

Even if the handle is plastic, a dishwasher uses harsher chemicals than you want to use on a $200 piece of metal. Maybe it’s ok for this steel, but I would worry. But also, a knife’s more likely to bang against other stuff while in the dishwasher, degrading the edge. Hand washing only if you care about it staying at all sharp. (This is a response to the dishwasher comment above, not really to the OP.)

The Diplomes look pretty good, though.


----------



## jeremyschroder (Dec 28, 2020)

Regarding the dishwasher - Agreed. I've seen firsthand how it can affect the materials as well as the blade sharpness.

I do like the idea of the Diplomes. 

Once I've decided on one are there any preferred places to purchase? Or better to purchase direct from the manufacturer?


----------



## ModRQC (Dec 28, 2020)

Look for best price and free shipping until you hit the mark. In USA shouldn't be too difficult to find them.


----------



## jeremyschroder (Dec 28, 2020)

Do you have to worry about forgeries (or fakes)? Not sure if that's a thing in the knife blade industry.


----------



## ModRQC (Dec 28, 2020)

ian said:


> Even if the handle is plastic, a dishwasher uses harsher chemicals than you want to use on a $200 piece of metal. Maybe it’s ok for this steel, but I would worry. But also, a knife’s more likely to bang against other stuff while in the dishwasher, degrading the edge. Hand washing only if you care about it staying at all sharp. (This is a response to the dishwasher comment above, not really to the OP.)
> 
> The Diplomes look pretty good, though.



I did not advise for dishwasher, but since OP admitted to this habit, I simply underlined the fact that as "J-knives" go, these can probably withstand it to some extent.


----------



## ModRQC (Dec 28, 2020)

jeremyschroder said:


> Do you have to worry about forgeries (or fakes)? Not sure if that's a thing in the knife blade industry.



It's okay to ask, but no I don't think anyone will try and copy these knives. Of course, don't buy from some obscure China vendor on Ali... but any general kitchen store in the US that has them will be legit Zwilling vendors.


----------

